# VPN gratuit et skype à l'étranger



## Hay (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je me trouve au Sultanat d'Oman dans la péninsule arabique (à côté de Dubaï) où je suis depuis 1 an pour le boulot. 
Ce charmant pays (vraiment un bout de paradis) à la manie d'interdire l'accès à quelque sites dont les serveurs de skype (ou bien le protocole, je ne m'y connais pas trop). J'utilisais jusque là le très bon et simple d'emploi hotspotshield mais ils viennent de bloquer le site d'accès où il se connecte (probablement le pays où se trouve le serveur). 

Ma requête : un logiciel de VPN dans le genre de hotspotshield et gratuit. Il existe des solutions payantes mais avant d'en arriver là je n'ai pasa réussi à trouver de soft gratuit alors si vous en connaissez/utilisez un... Je suis preneur 

Merci par avance à la communauté 

PS : je précise avoir rechercher sur le site et sur google des solutions mais sans succès, d'où la raison de ce post...


----------



## Hay (15 Juin 2010)

Petit up...

Personne n'a de solution?


----------



## Pat1763 (16 Juin 2010)

Bonjour Hay,

J'habite à côté, aux Emirats Arabes Unis. 

J'utilise un VPN qui lui est payant, Witopia ( http://www.witopia.net/welcome.php ) qui en version de base coûte $ 40 par an (beaucoup moins que d'autres solutions). Par contre, je ne suis pas sûr que tu aies accès su site de Witopia lui-même, car il est la plupart du temps censuré dans la région (les opérateurs savent bien à quoi il sert). Il te faudra passer par un VPN d'entreprise pour contourner ce problème.

Jusqu'à l'année dernière, je pouvais faire du Skype to Phone. Depuis, je pense que mon FAI (Etisalat) a du renforcer les contrôles, et cela ne marche plus. Par contre, en Skype to Skype cela fonctionne toujours sans aucun problème. 

J'imagine que ton FAI (Omantel ?) doit avoir les mêmes filtres sur ses proxys. Il est donc possible que cela fonctionne de la même façon chez toi, mais sans garantie : aux Emirats, la censure (et donc le blocage de Skype) ne s'applique par partout de la même façon... en fonction des zones. C'est la beauté du Moyen-Orient ! :rateau:

Sinon, tu as de la chance d'être en Oman : c'est un vrai pays, celui-là...


----------

